
Slowly Baking Bread with AWS Step Functions - grahar64
https://maori.geek.nz/slowly-baking-bread-with-aws-step-functions-588ae46498bc
======
kwillets
There's definitely a need for this, since long-running threads are a huge pain
to manage -- connections die, heartbeats fail, etc., and any job that's doing
a lot of sleep() loops or waiting for asynchronous notifications should
probably be managed by a scheduler like this instead.

What's hard though is breaking up a synchronous execution model into discrete
steps, and storing continuations between them.

